

Show HN: immut.io – an immutable blob store - tg3
http://immut.io

======
tyho

        [tyho@localhost immut]$ < $LARGE_FILE split --bytes=1M --filter='curl --verbose --data-binary @- http://immut.io/blobs 2>&1' | dos2unix | awk '/< Location/ {print "http://immut.io"$3}' > urls 
        [tyho@localhost immut]$ while read url; do curl -s "$url"; done < urls > $OUTPUT
    

This will end with a massive bill for you if you are not more careful.

EDIT: something seems wonky

    
    
        [tyho@localhost immut]$ curl -d @gpl-3.0.txt http://immut.io/blobs
        See Other. Redirecting to /blobs/510ac865-3b31-4513-8567-868cd22c256e
        [tyho@localhost immut]$ wget http://immut.io/blobs/510ac865-3b31-4513-8567-868cd22c256e
        2015-04-19 22:57:59 (328 KB/s) - ‘510ac865-3b31-4513-8567-868cd22c256e’ saved [34473/34473]
        [tyho@localhost immut]$ sha1sum gpl-3.0.txt 510ac865-3b31-4513-8567-868cd22c256e 
        8624bcdae55baeef00cd11d5dfcfa60f68710a02  gpl-3.0.txt
        09e3088ce2360bd71d0f200baec058fbe51ac81e  510ac865-3b31-4513-8567-868cd22c256e
    

Linebreaks are acting up or something.

~~~
tg3
Yeah, something weird is going on, I'm looking into it.

You're right that this could end up costing me quite a bit, but I'm still safe
right now, with a couple of safeguards to prevent it from running away from
me.

EDIT: The issue you're seeing might be because `curl -d @filename` strips out
newlines before sending it as data

~~~
tyho
ah yes, strange behaviour from curl, example above is fixed.

------
lubos
I like how documentation is the blob itself.

However, this is just a thin wrapper around S3 or similar. Someone will need
to pay the bill eventually so unless developer is upfront with business model,
I wouldn't use this.

------
iokanuon
Nice, but services like that already exist. For example,
[http://chunk.io/](http://chunk.io/)

~~~
andrewchambers
If nobody did anything because something already exists, nobody would ever do
anything. Many of the best ideas are just rehashes of old ones with some new
stuff added in.

~~~
iokanuon
But there's nothing new in this project. And now the developer knows that
their competition has everything they have, so we may expect something new in
their project.

~~~
andrewchambers
Simplicity and style are features too. he may be successful because his ratio
of users to effort is higher.

------
jkarneges
How about saving the content type when uploading so that it does not need to
be specified when retrieving?

~~~
tg3
Good call, I made that change.

------
amelius
Does it support random access (streaming) for e.g. video?

~~~
tg3
Streaming isn't supported right now. Blobs are limited to 1MB, so streaming
isn't very useful anyway.

